# قاموس عبري عربي وبالعكس



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*






قاموس عبري عربي وبالعكس

http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/

صلوى من اجل ضعفى 
*​


----------



## فادية (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قاموس عبري عربي وبالعكس*

شكرا عزيزي  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الحوت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قاموس عبري عربي وبالعكس*

*اعرفة هذا الرابط بس للاسف ما عرفتش اشتغل عليه ..

انا حديكم روابط كمان للقاموس العبري بس يترجم من العبري للانجليزي ..

http://milon.morfix.co.il/default.aspx?q=%F4%EC%F9

http://www.loghaty.com/dlil/go.php?id=322
*


----------



## مارينا صبحى جرج (9 مارس 2010)

*انا عايز قاموس عربي عبري لو حد عنده يبقا كتر خيره*

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::hlp::hlp::hlp:


PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مارينا صبحى جرج (9 مارس 2010)

يريت لو اي حد من اخواتي عنده قاموس عربي  عبري لو ممكن يبعتهولي يبئي كتر خيره


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا للقاموس ,, الرب معاكم*​


----------

